# Bones .....



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A few people have mentioned ribs. Are these just purchased from the butchers ?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have found one local butcher who sells lamb rib bones and beef marrow bones in trays for 99p for about 3 huge chunks of marrow bone or about 8 rib bones!! A great find. You can buy them with the food from Natural Instinct, but at £1.50 each I'd rather not. Probably best to trail around local butchers and make friends - I always buy something else there as well for goodwill. Hope you find some.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I know what you mean .... 2lb of.... one of those.... 4slices of ... oh and by the way !!!! Thanks I knew you'd mentioned them but wasn't sure x


----------

